# This is the bees favorite plant in my garden



## JerseyBees (May 23, 2006)

It`s called out here in western NJ, Agastache. Also known as Anise Hyssop or Licorice Hyssop.
It`s a cross between a southwestern and Korean vareity. It`s a hybrid so it won`t go to seed. It blooms with bottleneck brush flowers from July to frost. And is always covered with bees. The Bumblebees get so intoxicated by it that some stay on it all night long, even in the rain.
The Honey bees in the past show up first in my garden on this plant. The ratio is usually 98% Bumblebee to 2% Honey bee. That may change because I have my new 3 hives in my backyard now.
And I planted 14 more plants. Maybe they will help a little in the lean July and August months.

[ June 17, 2006, 12:02 PM: Message edited by: JerseyBees ]


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

My wife just got me 5 healthy anise hyssop plants for Father's Day. They haven't begun blooming yet but they're over a foot tall. From what I've heard, I'm expecting a pound of honey from each plant this summer









[ June 17, 2006, 06:48 AM: Message edited by: George Fergusson ]


----------



## Hillside (Jul 12, 2004)

I grow a vairety of Agastache called Honeybee Blue from seed. The bees really go for it. It seems reasonably hardy here and reseeds around the main plants to some degree.

www.parkseed.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/StoreCatalogDisplay?storeId=10101&catalogId=10101&langId=-1&mainPage=prod2working&ItemId=0084&PrevMainPage=advsearchresults&scChannel=See ds%20AS&SearchText=p16.v226;p10.v57&OfferCode=S1H

But overall, I'd have to say they like the Autumn Joy sedum better. It has a shorter bloom time, but the bees can't leave it alone. 

Now if I just had a few dozen acres of each of these two plants.


----------



## JerseyBees (May 23, 2006)

(I grow a vairety of Agastache called Honeybee Blue from seed.)

My vairety is known as "Blue Fortune" it is spread by breaking up the roots cause it dosen`t go to seed.
I `ve also got abunch of Sedums and they like them also . But nothings like that Agastache!


----------



## JerseyBees (May 23, 2006)

(blooming yet but they're over a foot tall. From what I've heard, I'm expecting a pound of honey from each plant this summer)

They can get up to 4 feet tall if its Blue Fortune. Honey? I don`t know how much per plant.

[ June 17, 2006, 11:08 AM: Message edited by: JerseyBees ]


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

Thyme and anise hyssop rock. They make huge amounts of nectar, even uder drought. I love thyme honey too.


----------



## palikaji (Jul 3, 2005)

Lavenders, thymes, oreganos, hyssops and if you've got the right climate they go nuts over Salvia clevelandii as do I, the scent of it is just ravishing.


----------

